# 12" nov 30th '08 vid and pics



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

yesterday and the day before we got around 12" of snow here at my house and up the hill some more.

as the storm started i decided to go about 30miles out of town to girdwood alaska, for ice cream haha it was raining hard out there..snowing hard in town. so heres alot of pics from the 2 days and the storm..and ofcourse a vid enjoy!


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

and heres the vid


----------



## plowindiesel (Feb 20, 2008)

looks good man...are those some new tires? they look studded.


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

ok cool, I thought I was the only crazy guy that went to girdwood when it was snowing. its a nice drive in the winter.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Great vid, thanks for the pics also! The snow looks great!:waving: It seems like you have np with slipping anymore with the new tires on!


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

dang it --------- i have got to get back to Maine.

thanks a ton for the pics, for a guy like me who LOVES winter and is stuck in Texas it really helps to see pics like that.

some think im crazy, but i love winter and plows and yes im in Texas. but activly tryin to get back to Maine


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I like the video. Those sides sure help with the clean-up at the end of the driveway.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

do yours ears get cold??? i plow with the window open but i keep my head inside. nice video keep them coming


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

windows down heat on high. thats how I roll.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Sweet pics! I am sure you get asked all the time but can I get some close up shots of your wings? How much do you guys sell those for?


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

looks good as always man, I can't wait for some snow around here


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

I built the wings on my plow.










Welded up a nice mounting point on the end of the moldboard.

then cut out the two wings and drilled holes and bolted 'em up. then welded in a cross support so it stays put.



















This is the back drag blade that I made from an old cutting edge. it has stops so that it stands straight up when when in reverse and lays down out of the way when pushing.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

thanks guys!!!

i have no clue what we sell the wings for...i'll ask tomarrow i think like $250 installed? sounds right i've had mine so long i have a hard time remebering.

yes the new tires are double studded and work awsome!! god i love them!


i usealy plow with the window open so i can get realllllly close to stuff lol my ears stay warm


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

nice pics and vid. in the 2nd pic, does your gps say youre going 62... in the snow?


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

06HD BOSS;659600 said:


> nice pics and vid. in the 2nd pic, does your gps say youre going 62... in the snow?


yes, the speed limit drops right there from 65 to 55 so i was transitioning to around 60 which is a happy medium so i dont get a ticket lol


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

Up here we know how to drive in the snow. lots of people slow way the hell down, but us cray plowing guys will do 70. HAHAHA


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*THANKS FOR THE PICS I HOPE WE GET IT SOME MORE*


----------



## Lil STX Ford (Nov 27, 2008)

91AK250;659723 said:


> yes, the speed limit drops right there from 65 to 55 so i was transitioning to around 60 which is a happy medium so i dont get a ticket lol


Would have to fix your window, down here you'll get a ticket for that lol


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

Lil STX Ford;660321 said:


> Would have to fix your window, down here you'll get a ticket for that lol


haha, you cant keep a windsheild in alaska...i replaced that one in '07 and it lasted almost a year...so i basicly said screw it.

if they wanted to ticket for a cracked window, everyone would get a ticket haha


----------



## Nielubie (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for the pic's and Vid. I love watching trucks plow, keep them coming.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

Nice pics. I like the look of your truck without the plastic hub caps.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i dont, i really need to go buy another one! haha maybe this weekend


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

snowing again, possible 9" or so


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Sweet Truck


----------



## jimaug87 (Feb 15, 2007)

i really like your truck. Keep the vids coming


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

I saw 4-5". I hear they had more on hill side.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

ended up with about 8" all together at my house an my grandmas which is at the top of o'mally.

pics! haha




































vid tomarrow...today was very long...plus i got in a wreck but i'll make a seperate post about that.


----------

